

Social resume – A way to dream job - vikashnsingh
http://blog.codemunch.com/?p=52
With social resume you can make employer see your resume and contact you freely. You can also add your resume on social networking sites like Facebook and Orkut with our application CodeMunch and can make this platform work for you. To create social resume just create your profile (which is very easy and hardly takes 5 minute). Now you can see profile of all members, can contact them, get your resume rated and rate others resume. One most important thing is your participation on forums. The more you participate, stronger your identity is. Also you can be easily discovered because of active participation. Add this resume on your Facebook and Orkut profile and start getting your dream job opportunities from your personal network and jobs forums on facebook and orkut.
======
MHollender
I'd never do that. It's basically putting your career at a higher priority
than your life. Or confusing the two. Confucius was dead wrong: anything you
must do per definitonem cannot be enjoyable, exactly because you must do it,
therefore it always carries a hint of a fear and threat. At high school I
hated the novels that were mandatory to read even though I was reading a lot
of very similar novels for fun. But the mandatory novels carried a hint of
threat and fear: if you don't read them you'll get bad grades, not get into a
uni, end up flipping burgers, etc. And this threat and fear spoiled them. And
this is what spoils _every_ job, no matter how fun it might otherwise be. Once
someone tells you you gotta receive two blowjobs every day or get fired,
you'll hate getting blowjobs, I'm sure of that.

Therefore, accept that your job sucks, simply because it's job. Simply enjoy
your hours after work. And enjoyment usually doesn't mean socializing with
people who have nothing interesting about them except that they are in the
same industry as you.

